# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  How green is sola?

## applied

Pollution Casts Shadow Over Chinese Solar : TreeHugger

----------


## Smurf

A point that I've made a few times in various places is simply this.  
ALL POWER POLLUTES. 
Coal pollutes the air and land. Oil - air and water. Gas - air. Nuclear - hazardous waste. Hydro - flooded valleys. Wind - kills the birds and spoils the scenery. Wood - loss of habitat etc. 
It all pollutes somehow. All we get to choose is what we pollute, where, and in what way. 
Personally, I prefer to pollute in a manner which is at least reversible in the long term. Wind - once dismantled, the effects are largely reversed. Hydro - also largely reversible over a period of a few decades. Fossil fuels and nuclear - irreversible in practical terms (eventually maybe, but not within a few thousand years).

----------

